# This Is My Coral



## suby (Mar 7, 2012)

:fish-in-bowl: I have a beatiful tank to keep the cora ,you can see my picture,did you have this interesting in it ?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

well that's interesting..and different..

Rick


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice.
*w3


----------



## suby (Mar 7, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> well that's interesting..and different..
> 
> Rick


yes, I like it very much .
In fact,i don't have the experience to keep it ,that's my friend to help me to keep it ,i just think the lighting effect is very important to the coral and it is helpful to the coral growth,so my tank looks very nice.:goldfish:


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, whose coral was it again?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

:huh:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's the op's coral but a friend helped him with it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

susankat said:


> It's the op's coral but a friend helped him with it.


No, I think its still in his friends tank. :fish9: I think we are talking about a friends tank here... I think....:fish9:


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Euruproctos said:


> I'm sorry, whose coral was it again?


OP says it is his tank but is having a friend help him until he gets the experience to take care of it himself is what i got out of it.

Rick


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

regardless of ownership, it is a very nice looking tank


----------



## mzwygart (May 7, 2012)

Very nice. They look healthy!


----------

